# muzzle hair



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

How do you get it to lay flat? I swear I could brush it ten times a day, but he shakes his head and its back to a poof fest. Its in front of his eyes and stands out like he stuck a claw in a light socket. (You get the idea) Do I need to let it grow out more? Is it the shampoo and conditioner I use? I use earth bath, he gets a bath every week to two weeks, and I wash his face every two to three days with spa lavish. Any suggestions? A leave in conditioner?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Who are you looking at that has such flat hair? Are you are looking at pictures of some of the full coated show dogs? They flat iron those dogs to get that long, flat, silky look. Now, dogs can have different coat types. I have one girl that has a cottony coat. No matter what I do to her coat, it is going to be poofy. My other two have a silkier coat type and tend to lay a little flatter. But to get that perfection look, you probably need a flat iron. Maybe you could post a couple of pictures of what you are seeing on your dog. I bet he is cute no matter what!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not sure if this picture shows well enough. He does have that cotton coat, I was kind of hoping it would be more silky after he grew as it's so difficult to keep mats out of.  Forgive his haircut, it was my first atempt. Even though I brushed him every night I could not keep up with the mats. It's the hair around his snout, you can sort of tell in this pic, but normally he shakes his head and it's just standing up straight all around, I don't know if I just need to let it grow out more, or if I need to try to train it somehow to stay down-or if I just have to live with a poof face


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sometimes we see pics that make it appear the malt looks pristene all the time, including the moustache. Not so! Face hair gets messy looking and goes in all
directions sometimes. If you let it grow longer it will lay better but you will have to
keep it out of the mouth and clean...sometimes more than once a day. Try not to
worry too much about each hair and enjoy the whole enchilada!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

He is so cute. It looks like he is still a puppy. The puppy coat is fluffier. I don't think you have a problem at all. The hair will lay flatter if you let it grow long, but as Brit said it will still get messy. MiMi has her top knot and her mustache all goofey looking within ten minutes after being brushed. Don't worry.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Great question Shelly! I too have wondered how to keep that hair out of my Rudy's eyes. It really doesn't matter what I do, it will not stay down! I've learned to just accept it, and Rudy has learned to let me push it down and out of his eyes several times a day! I read somewhere on the forum that you can use a small amount of antibiotic ointment (like Neosporin) to help keep it down (or up if you are talking about the top knot hair). I guess it would work similar to a human hair gel. I have done it a few times and seems to help. 

Good luck! He is so darling!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My groomer has showed me that Archie and Ava's muzzle hair grows in one direction and Abbey's hair grows in another direction. So I let her cut them how she feels is correct. And they all seem good now. So maybe it's all in the grooming....


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone  he is five months old this month. I am glad to hear this is pretty normal!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think little Rocky is adorable! I LOVE his little face!
The coat will still change as he is still young now. Be sure & comb all the way down to the skin each day to keep the mats in check. Make sure you use a good conditioner after his bath--leave it in a bit before rinsing it well. 
Face hair is difficult---short & it pokes in the eyes & long & it gets in his food or his mouth when he chews. You just have to choose your battles! 
Enjoy that little guy!


----------

